# how do i get .tivo files to play on windows media center?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I can only play them with windows media player. how do i get them to play on windows media center? 

thanks


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

http://www.dvd-ripping.biz/tivo-to-dvd.html

See step 2.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MickeS said:


> http://www.dvd-ripping.biz/tivo-to-dvd.html
> 
> See step 2.


Honestly, that's at least a few more steps then should be needed to do it, there's no reason Tivo couldn't do a WMC plugin that asks for your MAK if they wanted. In fact several years ago they had an already obsolete version of the Tivo Desktop that did just that, they just don't appear to have kept it up.

Diane


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Download the .tivo file to your PC (using TivoDesktop), then use this app to free the .mpg file. (It is simliar to DirectShow Dump mention in the instructions above, but using TivoDecode instead.)

TiVo Decoder GUI

Or download kmttg, it does it all in one place.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

MickeS said:


> http://www.dvd-ripping.biz/tivo-to-dvd.html
> 
> See step 2.


why would i want to make tivo files into dvds when i have 5 tb on my desktop computer? also dvds are not hd. also my drives are in removable drive trays. so its easy to add more space.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

tootal2 said:


> why would i want to make tivo files into dvds when i have 5 tb on my desktop computer? also dvds are not hd. also my drives are in removable drive trays. so its easy to add more space.


I agree, you wouldn't. But you do want the mpg file to be "freeed" from the tivo wrapper. The is what TivoDecode does for you.

I assume Windows Media Center doesn't like to use the tivo dll filter and that is why it won't play there but will in Windows Media Player.

You may then run into problems playing the raw mpg depending on what mpeg-2 decoder you have installed. But first things first.

I've had luck freeing the mpg and then playing them using Windows Media Center via my XBOX 360 across the network. YMMV.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> why would i want to make tivo files into dvds when i have 5 tb on my desktop computer? also dvds are not hd. also my drives are in removable drive trays. so its easy to add more space.


Step 2 just makes the .tivo file into a regular .mpeg file that can be played in Media Center.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Step 2 just makes the .tivo file into a regular .mpeg file that can be played in Media Center.


I too missed that you said to see step #2. 

FYI, here is a good reason to NOT bother with DirectShow Dump (anymore) and just use TivoDecode GUI instead...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=326142


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

greg_burns said:


> I too missed that you said to see step #2.
> 
> FYI, here is a good reason to NOT bother with DirectShow Dump (anymore) and just use TivoDecode GUI instead...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=326142


Thanks, I have not tried TiVoDecode myself I believe. I second the vote for kmttg, probably easiest "all in one" solution.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Thanks, I have not tried TiVoDecode myself I believe. I second the vote for kmttg, probably easiest "all in one" solution.


As you are aware, I'm sure, kmttg is using TivoDecode behind the scenes. :up:


----------

